# Wanted Girls raleigh chopper



## ddmrk (Dec 16, 2018)

Looking for a girls raleigh chopper any color any  condition


----------



## ddmrk (Sep 29, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## ddmrk (Oct 15, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## jamesinreddeer (May 5, 2021)

ddmrk said:


> Still looking



Still ? I hv a blue one like in that pic


----------



## ddmrk (May 6, 2021)

Private message sent


----------



## TimS (Sep 9, 2021)

ddmrk said:


> Looking for a girls raleigh chopper any color any  condition
> 
> View attachment 920523



I have one. It's in very good shape, but it's been repainted


----------



## ddmrk (Sep 9, 2021)

TimS said:


> I have one. It's in very good shape, but it's been repainted



Can you send me some pictures please ddmrk@aol.com .thank you


----------



## TimS (Sep 9, 2021)

Sent


----------

